# Lets open more Tracks



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

I wanted to start this to gain some important information to help this Great Hobby Grow & To help others who may have the IDEA TO OPEN A SUCCESSFULL SLOT CAR RACEWAY .

With all the empty stores & new Drag set popularity WHY or WHY NOT.
Rent or lease should be cheap!


Thanks JOHN F


----------



## thedeeman (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, it's a great idea but I can tell you from being involved in numerous hobbies like slot car racing (rc cars outdoor and indoor, rc airplanes, etc) for years, the cost of opening a brick and mortar shop (race place) can be expensive. Store front rents, in accesible locations with enough space, can run from $800 - $2000 a month. Also, it's hard to do retail because many racers do alot of their purchasing on the internet (you can't beat the low prices). If opening a store, it's best to do it with some friends and know up front that it's going to be a not-for-profit operation. But if you can do some mail order retail and keep your prices competitive, it may offer at least a better break even point. I say all this from my years of racing RC cars. On road 1/10th and 1/12th indoor electric used to be the hot thing in rc racing 8-10 years ago. Now, all but a few the places across the country to race have closed down because the money just wasn't there (even though the racers were). The entry fees just didn't cover the rent and the low in shop sales only helped to keep the lights on a day at a time.

Now more and more racers should be opening their basements and garages. Track prices from the manufacturers are pretty good for what you get. I'm in the process of getting mine set up and will be happy to open my doors to anyone interested in coming out and racing.


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

I must agree. We here in La Crosse, Wi have a number of home tracks and all are open for anyone if they are interested but it seems we have a couple of dozen die hards and no newbies. Word travels slow up here, must be the cold, but anyone traveling to or thru the area can contact me and I would welcome the chance to meet other hobby talk members.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, this is something I thought about for the last 30 years. I believe if you do it right it can work. Obviously low rent is the most important aspect.

I too have been rc and slot racing the better part of the last 25 years and seen it all. I think in order for a successful slot place, you have to have at least 2 organized races a week plus special events a few times a year. Thats just the racing part. I agree that you have to sell the parts for online prices. But that being said, you have to do what it takes to get the parts in stock. Period. Cause if the parts are readily available people will buy them. Stock of all sorts is important. I would sell everything I can in order to generate an income. Don't forget food. If you have a full service food source you can now host parties. This is a great source of income and most places that lasted do parties.

Also you have to be able to get a car in everyone's hands for a cheap price and have a competetive car with a chance of winning. Like an AW Tjet club racer type car. Dyno Dom and I were just talking about this. For under 15 dollars, 12 for a car and 1.50 to 2.50 for slip on sillies a little tuning and your in the race!! With a car that can run.

I think it is possible today especially the Drag racing boom that is going on right now. You have to strike when the iron is hot to have any sort of a chanc.

Thanks you and back to our regularley scheduled program.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Just my 2 cents as a participant observer. Since the early sixties through slots and R/C I have watched the cycles for raceway-based shops. Most places upon opening attract the curious who show up, watch, and many end up buying starter equipment, cars and parts. You get a pretty good crowd going at first as long as you run a good show. The next phase is when you start to lose those who have a short attention span, no driving skill, no time to commit, no money.....etc. Things settle in for a while as a core racing group develops and things cruise along well for a while. You gain a few, lose a few. Eventually the cream rises to the top and there is a group of racers who are consistently winning, and many who consistently have no chance. Some are better drivers, better at car building, spend more time.....whatever reason. Next you start to lose the disillusioned who realize they are no longer having fun. It only goes down hill from there. If you can prevent that cycle, you can survive and thrive. If not, it's over. Al


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Any Owners Out There*

How do some places last for ever. Nostagia , Buzzys, Raceplace ect.
Any body out there who tryed it out there , or has a track?

Well i guess i am past my 2 cents now i am up two 4 cents.

I would think if there was a Raceway/ well stocked 15 - 30 min away i would not use mail order. I like going in store & walking out with what i need. I know if i go to Joe`s i spend more, he has it all, its right in front you. 3 Tjet gears, 4 sets sponge coated, some sillys, Brushes,couple lexan bodys, Pickups ect... As soon as i get home i see three more things i need springs, axles ect..
I don`t like mail charges for 1 item. I would like a Close Race way my schedule not always the same to go to a basement 7:00 every other friday or Sunday at 2:00.
Maybe wife goes to mall tuesday, bam shoot over to Raceway, Saturday get up before everyone shoot over to raceway, I dont know maybe be able to past Raceway on way home from work pop in.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the simple truth is that established business like Nostalgia and Penn Valley are also doing a lot of business on the internet. store fronts are no longer viable for one type of hobby, they must be full service hobby and sometimes craft outlets. I have been involved with a few stores that are no longer around. I ran a drag concession in one. when most of the racers show up with parts and cars they bought online, the shop owner doesn't make enough money off just renting track time. when they resort to advertising heavily for parties, then the tracks become limited for other racers usages. there are many more reasons that I just don't have time to list why store fronts don't make it any more. what we have to do is support the remaining stores in every way we can. of course we all want the best bargain we can get, especially in these times of meager incomes related to the sagging economy. we try to support fellow racers, collectors, vendors and friends by going to slot and toy shows. there is no magic way to start a hobby business and gaurantee it will succeed. if anyone has the parts already and can stand to NOT make a PROFIT for at least the first year, than it might be worth the gamble. I know a couple people considering pooling their inventories and time to open a part time hobby shop and racway and knowing they won't make dime one for their efforts. how many are willing to put 40+ hours a week, above and beyond their day job, to create a place for folks to race, tune and pal around?


----------



## thedeeman (Feb 18, 2009)

Some good ideas here. One thing that might be explored is bringing the raceway to the people. I think there's a guy out in california who does that (trailers the track in, sets up, supplies the cars and controllers, and puts on races). This might be a good model. Also, maybe do more iroc type races where you can charge a little more for entry since everything's take care of.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Everyone on here should ask themselves this one question and the answer will be very apparent. How many Races Did YOU Attend and Support in the last Year?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

neorules,
Let me try to answer this.
1 brass war race Nostalgia hobbys 2 hr commute, one brass war race per year. 1 other trip there for parts.
Sky high race way 3 visits HT member Joe skylark.
1 trip to Mt holly speed zone . he sold the TCP road coarse.Some day HO drag strip will open.
1 trip to race place no HO just to get slot fix.
3 tripps to aberdean hobbys for brass parts to scrach build.
1 trip to skippack PA for Drag race 4 hrs Got my first batch tjet Armatures Jim sgrig
1 trip to Livigston Lous 6 X 20 ft Max trak only races Sunday at 2:00 bad time for me.
Endless time on ebay & HT to get slot fix because there is no Raceway nearby.


----------

